# National Halloween Convention: Knowledgeable? Want to teach a seminar at Halloween U?



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

We're putting the finishing touches up on our Halloween University website
Halloween University | Haunted House School, Seminars, Classes, Education
and we're doing a last call for seminar speakers.

If you have a seminar subject you wish to teach at our event,
please send an email to:
[email protected]
with the following information.

Your Name

Your Business Name (if applicable)

Your Website (if applicable)

Your Email Address

Your Phone Number

Your Bio (1 paragraph as to why you're qualified to teach the class)

Your Seminar Subject (1 sentence description)

Your Seminar Description (1 paragraph description as to what your class is about.)

Your Photo.

ESTIMATED COST IN MATERIALS PER STUDENT: (should the class require items, how much needs to be spent per student to have these items provided.)

All seminar speakers are financially compensated for their presentations.

Instructors must be knowledgeable on a given subject and comfortable speaking in public.

*Ability to manage a classroom to include
-Fielding questions
-Redirecting conversation to stay on topic
-Assisting all levels of learners from beginners to advanced

*Time management-to be fair to all seminars we must adhere to schedule.

*Any style presentation is acceptable
-Lecture
-Demonstration
-Make and take

*Any topic from specific to general, as long as it can help to improve the haunted attraction industry including but not limited to: Best business practices, innovations, and safety improvements.

Thank you.
__________________
Michael Bruner

The National Haunters Convention - OVER 100 vendor booths!
April 29th - May 2nd 2010
Valley Forge, PA
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


----------

